
Backyard photographers learning to shoot deep space w 1 Millionth Hubble budget - OhHiEric
https://www.supercluster.com/editorial/how-to-explore-the-cosmos-from-your-own-backyard
======
gus_massa
Original title: " _How to Explore The Cosmos from Your Own Backyard_ "

Nice images. Is it much cheaper than the Hubble, but the resolution is also
smaller.

